# wheels coming



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

got new rims coming, 19x8 all around, 45 offset, would 235/35/19 and 265/30/19 be ok?


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

I am running 265X35X18 Bridgestone Potenza 050s out back. No rubbing to date.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

rippinbyu said:


> I am running 265X35X18 Bridgestone Potenza 050s out back. No rubbing to date.


any preparation to speak of? Fender roll? Also are those square profile or round?


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> I am running 265X35X18 Bridgestone Potenza 050s out back. No rubbing to date.


good to hear, but will it be ok on a 8 inch rim?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Wsup bro
8 inch rim should be good I've heard of people going up to 9.5
Ive seen people running 19x8.5s in the rear with Nitto NT555s without having to roll the fenders


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Wsup bro
> 8 inch rim should be good I've heard of people going up to 9.5
> Ive seen people running 19x8.5s in the rear with Nitto NT555s without having to roll the fenders


Sup 707, nice to see other bay area owners here, I an planning to run a 265/30/19 toyo TI-S on a 19x8 45 offset on the rear, just worried about rubbing, I would rather not modify the fenders at all.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

you could go 8.5 no problem with nitto nt555's
and you dont have to roll the fenders


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> any preparation to speak of? Fender roll? Also are those square profile or round?


No fender rolling. Just checked again. Nothing is touching the fender lip or anything on the inner wheel well :cheers The tire profile is more rounded, which might explain the lack of rubbing. Got two new 265X35X18 Potenza's on ebay for $184.00. Not bad ehh? 

The guy at the tire store that installed them said a 8" wide rim could accomidate up to 285 or 295 wide tire. Not sure I would try it.


----------

